# CCA- medical biller/coder/looking for job



## lec121661 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am presently looking for a position which i am able to utilize my skill sets acquired while working, that will allow me to continue my education as an RHIT, I only have one semester to complete before sitting for the RHIT exam. If anyone has any position open you can reach me via email clatanya@yahoo.com, I live in Norfolk Virginia


----------

